# Peat and CRS



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone use peat filtered water with their CRS? I'm not just talking about putting a few peat granules inside your filter. I used to stuff a 2 feet nylon stocking with peat from homedepot and place it inside an empty 20gal tank and run an AC or airstone to circulate the water. It lowered the ph down to 6.8 and softened the water. Will this be a good method for breeding CRS?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

When I was at Frank's a few weeks back, he was saying something like this.

He mentioned how he uses peat to keep the PH down. I wasn't exactly sure what he ment by it, but this kind of makes sense. 

I would just pack it in the filter... hmm... anyone else know anything?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

why you want to use peat? just better buy a fluval shrimp substatrate. peat will not last long.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Peat will reduce yr PH but it might reduce under PH 6.00 and u may have bacterial death which is unwanted. Its better use RO mixed with tap water alongwith Fluval or ADA substrate.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Peat, oak leaves, almond leaves, bogwood ... they all work the same way. Just becareful not to over do it and you should be fine.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

AI has Netlea for sale now.
$36 for a 9lb bag.

But from a beginners perspective if you use peat it will make your water yellow and ugly and nothing else really works as effective as shrimp soil.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i tried ALOT of peat substrate for my filter,
it does lower the pH to 6.6ish (with amazodnia being 6.8)

it makes water a little murky,
that's about it. lol


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Peat, oak leaves, almond leaves, bogwood ... they all work the same way. Just becareful not to over do it and you should be fine.


how and where do you even get oak or almond leaves. theyd do some good for my cichla. also, im assuming bog wood is another term for driftwood?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> how and where do you even get oak or almond leaves. theyd do some good for my cichla. also, im assuming bog wood is another term for driftwood?


Almond leaves you buy from a LFS or Aquabid.

Oak leaves you collect yourself either fresh and dry them out or fallen dried up leaves. Just be sure to collect from an area where there is very little or no traffic. Like in the middle of the woods. Clean them by soaking for a minute or two in boiling hit water before using them.

Bog wood is the same as drift wood pretty much.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Umm ... yah, what Jackson said .
The Managerie pet store have almond leaves. Pretty cheap now-a-days. When they first import them, it's a dollar a leaf . I used to say that money do grow on tree if it's an almond tree.
Oak leaves, I usually harvest them in fall, when the tree stop production chlorophyll and the leaves fall out by themselves. In my opinion, chlorophyll does funny things to your tank so I am not comfortable with fresh leaves.
Now that Toronto stop using pesticides on they trees, it's safe to harvest them from the park. Stay away from trees that grows on company property. Some contractors still use pesticides.

Bogwood = driftwood, sorry ... well, one is fresh water and the other is saltwater.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Umm ... yah, what Jackson said .
> The Managerie pet store have almond leaves. Pretty cheap now-a-days. When they first import them, it's a dollar a leaf . I used to say that money do grow on tree if it's an almond tree.
> Oak leaves, I usually harvest them in fall, when the tree stop production chlorophyll and the leaves fall out by themselves. In my opinion, chlorophyll does funny things to your tank so I am not comfortable with fresh leaves.
> Now that Toronto stop using pesticides on they trees, it's safe to harvest them from the park. Stay away from trees that grows on company property. Some contractors still use pesticides.
> ...


yes i should definitely pay menagerie a visit as i have never been before. I hear their reptiles are excellent, and that i can big pieces of driftwood for a good price their. I checked big als for oak or almond leaves today, they had nothing, just the eheim filter peat. Do you think i should put both leaves and filter peat together? or this that overkill?. Ive heard only good things about using filter peat for amazon native fish.


----------

